# Weatherpro



## lilou2 (17 Mars 2021)

Bonjour a tous 
A ceux qui possede weatherpro  je n ai plus acces au webcams  .
Avez vous le meme probleme ?


----------



## Zayatoshi (17 Mars 2021)

Cette application n'est plus mise à jour depuis près de deux ans et ne le sera plus. Le problème vient peut être de là.


----------



## lilou2 (17 Mars 2021)

Zayatoshi a dit:


> Cette application n'est plus mise à jour depuis près de deux ans et ne le sera plus. Le problème vient peut être de là.


Ah mince oui j avais pas fait gaffe . Le pire elle est toujours en vente et du coup je l ai acheter  il y a 3 ans elle est super fiable mais en effet du au mise a jour de l appli surement je na i plus les webcam se qui étais vraiment top .


----------



## peyret (17 Mars 2021)

lilou2 a dit:


> Ah mince oui j avais pas fait gaffe . Le pire elle est toujours en vente et du coup je l ai acheter  il y a 3 ans elle est super fiable mais en effet du au mise a jour de l appli surement je na i plus les webcam se qui étais vraiment top .


Salut,

..c'est-il pas la même chose ici  ? --> https://www.windy.com/?46.434,2.132,7


----------



## lilou2 (17 Mars 2021)

Salut Peyret connai pas cette appli vais tester voir ? 
Merci pour ton retour


----------



## peyret (17 Mars 2021)

lilou2 a dit:


> Salut Peyret connai pas cette appli vais tester voir ?
> Merci pour ton retour


c'est pas une appli... c'est un site web..... comme tu as du t'en rendre compte
(provient d'un membre de info-climat)


----------



## lilou2 (17 Mars 2021)

Je vais tester et comparer avec weatherpro  qui lui est super fiable


----------



## Locke (17 Mars 2021)

peyret a dit:


> ..c'est-il pas la même chose ici ? --> https://www.windy.com/?46.434,2.132,7


Pas mal le lien, je mets de coté.


----------



## peyret (17 Mars 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Pas mal le lien, je mets de coté.


il y a aussi celui-ci qui est pas mal non plus.... --> https://www.ventusky.com/?p=45.0;7.5;4&l=temperature-2m&m=icon&w=0rAAMaY2A


----------



## Zayatoshi (18 Mars 2021)

Hello. Pour ceux qui veulent une météo fiable et qui n'a rien à envier à Weather pro, regardez du côté de meteo radar pro. Elle existe en version abonnement 6 ou 7 euros par ans, je crois. Mais la version pro à 6 € 99 permet la même chose en une fois mais à vie.Plus d'abonnement. prévisions sur 14 jours. Application pour la watch elle est vraiment top.









						‎Météo & Radar Premium
					

‎Principales fonctionnalités de l’application Météo & Radar Premium : •	Prévisions météo heure par heure, jusqu'à 15 jours  •	Radar météo mondial et radar de pluie •	Bulletin neige et montagne •	Alertes intempéries et carte de vigilance •	Carte mondiale des températures et des vents •	Indice UV...



					apps.apple.com


----------



## lilou2 (18 Mars 2021)

Merci vais mater ca car windy.com   j adhère pas du tous ....

EDIT:  Apres teste super appli mais apparemment paiement annuel et reconduit automatiquement donc peser a désactivé .
Car l appli est en pro est a vie mais pas l Abo   
Perso payer tous les ans pour la météo trop peut pour moi .


----------



## Zayatoshi (18 Mars 2021)

mais avec la version pro tu n'as pas besoin d'abo. Et surtout pas de pub et les mêmes fonctionnalités que la version avec abo.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1167877 (23 Mars 2021)

Sinon tu as "La météo agricole" redoutable d’efficacité! Même par rapport à Météo France . Sinon Météocielest pas mal aussi car ils proposent de nombreux modèles....sauf qu'ils ont été impacté par ce qu'il s'est passé chez OVH.


----------



## Myane77 (28 Mars 2021)

Je pense que windy est le meilleur appli météo en ce moment


----------



## Membre supprimé 1167877 (28 Mars 2021)

Ce n'est pas qu'en ce moment...... . Après il faut bien choisir son modèle météo. Sur toutes les app que j'ai testés toutes ces années...."La météo agricole" est vraiment bluffante de précision.

Quand ils annoncent de la pluie dans mon coin.....c'est précis à 1/4 d'heure près et même moins parfois. 

J'ai longtemps utilisé Windy...et avec le temps c'est devenu une usine à gaz. Le truc bien avec cette app, c'est de pouvoir comparer les modèles météo.


----------



## eckri (15 Avril 2021)

J'ai AccuWeather  j'ai fini par virer toutes les autres


----------



## lilou2 (15 Avril 2021)

a voir ?


----------



## Alexan37 (27 Avril 2021)

eckri a dit:


> J'ai AccuWeather  j'ai fini par virer toutes les autres


J’ai aussi AccuWeather !!
C’est peu connu mais qu’est ce que c’est fiable


----------



## eckri (27 Avril 2021)

Oui à mon avis c’est le meilleur , l’interface étaient moi s bonne avant mais dans les derniers versions c’est très bien


----------

